# Access Panel or Door for Shower Plumbing Any pics?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in the process of redoing all of my plumbing. I think I would like to make an access panel behind the shower. There is a hallway right behind the shower and drywall there. If I cut a hole in the drywall I can access the plumbing easily. I wanted to cut out the drywall in that section and make an access door or panel and wanted to get some ideas. Does anyone have pics of doors or their own panels? Thanks.


----------



## BillyD (Mar 15, 2008)

Depending on the height you can use drywall anchors and mount a picture or mirror over the hole and no one will 
know.I have used this before. You can not hide it any other way. You can frame around the outside and make a nice square opening and paint it the same as the wall and will look good.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Most home centers carry premade access panels that can be painted to match the wall:
http://contractorservices.homedepot...3678&pid=4841584f-cdff-405c-ad41-5f7e78f7116d


----------



## mstplumber (May 3, 2008)

twilight,
There are several types of access panels out there but the reality is that they all look like..., well, access panels. If you are replacing the valve and/ or drain assembly (and you do a good job) you won't need to access it for many years. Why not just leave it opened for long enough that your are confident your plumbing is good and then just cover it back up? As long as you go ahead and get a good, name brand valve now, if you decide to change finishes or styles later you should be OK.


----------



## 295yards (Oct 29, 2009)

I am going through this right now and a poster in my thread gave me this link, which I hope helps you as well.

You can go with what I am doing ( the one with the drywall beads so the opening is mudded in ) and all you'll virtuall see is a small gap of a 16th of an inch.

Just get your lines straight and I think you'll be happy! 

http://www.google.com/products/catal...749&sa=title#p


----------

